# KolangaL



## Frequency (Mar 5, 2012)

i Know you are confused by the title....."Kolam" (kolangal- is plural)is images drawn using natural powders like turmeric powder, rice powder, charred husk etc. They are all related to religious myths... they are related to "manthra, thanthra and yanthra" in Hindu terminology(those who know about Yoga may be knowing.......)  these photographs were taken from an exhibition, where these images were drawn for show and making such art forms more popular... i will add more later.... C&C please


#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






Regards


----------



## Frequency (Mar 9, 2012)

I would like to know how you feel about their works   (not about my photographs   )

Regards


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 11, 2012)

That is awesome, that must take hours to do that stuff


----------



## Frequency (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you GOP; i am really happy, somebody cared for their efforts.... But i used to wondering how they draw things so symmetrically just by letting fall the powders through the gap among fingers.... they don't use scale or something..... 

Regards


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

Art work of this nature is very puzzling to the mind. The detail that they have to pay to each piece is insane. I would love to watch them do it


----------

